# Most state forest roads in Northern Lower Peninsula will open to ORV use Jan. 1



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

About time. Rest of the LP coming soon.

Zoom in: https://midnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=ffe1b197f0754606b8f62493a28f08ac

Steve


----------

